
Show HN: Ksm – a lightweight hypervisor for Windows (eptp vmfunc+idt shadow) - asamy45
https://github.com/asamy/ksm
======
IanDrake
Maybe not the best name.

~~~
asamy45
It was a random name, to be honest :)

~~~
corysama
Unfortunately, that's all anyone will talk about until you change it... It's
easier to make snide comments than to actually try understand something as
technical as this.

Nice work, btw.

~~~
nickpsecurity
You're right. We see this with Coq theorem prover where at least 1 slide or
FAQ has to be about the name. Forever. Author should change it immediately
while change has no negative effect.

~~~
asamy45
Feel free to suggest a name then, naming isn't really my thing.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Mine either. Least you're open to it.

~~~
asamy45
corysama, yeah, it's based on KVM, I am not very creative in the naming field.
Yes, it's kernel based.

Thanks for the suggestion.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Not saying go with it because I suck at names but... Simple Kernel Machine,
Kernel Tiny Machine. The idea being you look at what your goals are with the
program or the traits it possesses that differentiate it. Then, you either (a)
find an original word or phrase for that, or (b) create a pun on original
source, KVM here, that fits those goals or attributes. You can often change it
later as most projects don't get massively popular. Just easier early on.

Any are better than the current one, though. ;)

~~~
asamy45
Renamed to KSM then, thanks!

